# how to replace brake assembly on Ariens 824 (924050)



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

hello, 

This assembly attaches to teh back of the auger bucket. Appears to be a riveted or pressed-on pivot, but the diagram shows it as clevis-pin w/ cotter pin. Part number is 624035 (for the brake assembly). Shown in the attached photo. Snowthrower is 924050-45000 (mid-80's). 

I cannot see any room for insertion of a cotter pin against the back of the bucket.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The pivot pin is welded to the bucket, the cotter pin slides in behind the pulley.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*Found the cotter pin*

Shryp, Thank you for your quick reply.

It inspired me to look closer. 
The cotter pin is indeed 'higher up' on the pivot (Clevis) pin than I had thought. 
It is just under the head of the Clevis pin.
It was hidden by the rust under the small bracket it fits into,
as well as by the rust in my head. 
I'll post a pic of the dis-assembly later.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*Pics of Auger Pully brake assembly clevis pin and cotter pin attachment*

Luckily I have a 2nd 824 (doesn't everyone?) but not as rusted . 
Attached pics show location of the brake arm assembly and 
how the cotter pin is tucked under the U-shaped bracket that the Clevis Pin pivots on.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That looks a little different than the ones I have worked on.


----------

